# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قصه رائعه جدآ تقشعر لها الابدان !!

## احمد الحبر

*[justify]

في عصر الشيخ أحمد بن حنبل ، كان الشيخ احمد مسافراً فمر بمسجد يصلي فيه  ولم يكن يعرف احداً في تلك المنطقة وكان وقت النوم قد حان فافترش الشيخ  أحمد مكانه في المسجد واستلقى فيه لينام وبعد لحظات إذا بحارس المسجد يطلب  من الشيخ عدم النوم في المسجد ويطلب منه الخروج وكان هذا الحارس لا يعرف  الشيخ احمد ، فقال الشيخ احمد لا أعرف لي مكان أنام فيه ولذلك أردت النوم  هنا فرفض الحارس أن ينام الشيخ وبعد تجاذب أطراف الحديث قام الحارس بجر  الشيخ احمد  إلى الخارج جراً والشيخ متعجب .. حتى وصل إلى خارج المسجد ..  وعند وصولهم للخارج إذا بأحد الاشخاص يمر بهم والحارس يجر الشيخ فسأل ما  بكم ؟ فقال الشيخ أحمد لا أجد مكان أنام فيه والحارس يرفض أن أنام في  المسجد ، فقال الرجل تعال معي لبيتي لتـنام هناك ، فذهب الشيخ أحمد معه ،  وهناك تفاجأ الشيخ بكثرة تسبيح هذا الرجل وقد كان خبازاً وهو يعد العجين  ويعمل في المنزل كان يكثر من الاستغفار فأحس الشيخ بأن أمر هذا الرجل عظيم  من كثرة تسبيحه .. 

فنام الشيخ وفي الصباح سأل الشيخ الخباز سؤالاً  وقال له : هل رأيت أثر  التسبيح عليك؟ 

فقال الخباز نعم! ووالله إن كل ما أدعو الله دعائاً يستجاب لي ، إلا دعاءاً  واحدا لم يستجب أبدا حتى الآن ، فقال الشيخ وما ذاك الدعاء ؟ فقال الخباز  أن أرى الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 

فقال الشيخ أنا الإمام أحمد بن حنبل فوالله إنني كنت أجر إليك جراً ، وها  قد أستجيبت دعواتك كلها ..[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قال  الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم : اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ  ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ  يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً حَسَناً وقال عز وجل قُلْ  يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ  أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لاَ تَقْنَطُوا مِن  رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ  هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ 

قال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله  له من كل هم فرجا، ومن كل ضيق  مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

وقال صلى الله عليه و سلم :  من  قال حين يأوى إلى فراشه : أستغفر الله الذى لا إله  إلا هو الحى القيوم و  أتوب إليه ثلاث مرات غفر الله ذنوبه و إن كانت مثل  ذبد البحر وإن كانت عدد  ورق الشجر وإن كانت عدد رمل العالج وإن كانت عدد  ايام الدنيا,,
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فضائل الاستغفار

أنه طاعة لله عز وجل

أنه سبب لمغفرة الذنوب:  فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا  رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراًا 

نزول الأمطار: يُرْسِلِ  السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم  مِّدْرَاراً 

الإمداد بالأموال والبنين:  وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ  بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ 

دخول الجنات :وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ 

زيادة  القوة بكل معانيها :وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً  إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ 

المتاع الحسن :يُمَتِّعْكُم  مَّتَاعاً حَسَناً 

دفع البلاء :وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ  وَهُمْ  يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ 

وهو سبب لايتاء كل ذي فضل فضله: وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ  ذِي فَضْلٍ  فَضْلَهُ 

العباد  أحوج ما يكونون إلى الاستغفار، لأنهم  يخطئون بالليل والنهار، فاذا  استغفروا الله غفر الله لهم.

الاستغفار سبب لنزول الرحمة: لَوْلَا   تَسْتَغْفِرُونَ اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ كفارة للمجلس وهو تأسٍ   بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛
لأنه كان يستغفر الله في المجلس الواحد سبعين  مرة، وفي رواية:  مائة مرة.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أوقات الاستغفار 


الاستغفار مشروع في كل  وقت، ولكنه يجب عند فعل  الذنوب، ويستحب بعد الأعمال الصالحة،
كالاستغفار ثلاثاً بعد الصلاة ،  وكالاستغفار بعد  الحج وغير ذلك. ويستحب أيضاً في الأسحار، لأن الله تعالى أثنى على  المستغفرين في  الأسحار. 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*صيّغ الاستغفار

1 - سيد الاستغفار وهو  أفضلها،
وهو أن  يقول العبد: ( اللهم  أنت ربي لا إله الا أنت، خلقتني  وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما  استطعت، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك  بنعمتك عليّ وأبوء بذنبي، فاغفر  لي، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ). 

2 - أستغفر الله. 

3 - رب اغفر لي. 

4 - ( اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي  فاغفر لي، فإنه لا  يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ). 

5 - ( رب اغفر لي وتب عليّ إنك أنت  التواب  الغفور، أو التواب الرحيم ). 

6 - ( اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلماً كثيراً  ولا  يغفر الذنوب إلا الله، فاغفر لي مغفرةً من عندك، وارحمني إنك أنت  الغفور  الرحيم ). 

7 - ( أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي  القيوم وأتوب إليه ). 


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وكان عليه  الصلاة  والسلام ينوع في طلب المغفرة ، ويعدد الذنوب بأنواعها ، فيقول : اللهم  اغفر لي  خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري ، وما أنت أعلم به مني ، اللهم اغفر  لي جدي  وهزلي، وخطئي وعمدي ، وكل ذلك عندي ، اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما  أخرت، وما  أسررت وما أعلنت، وما أنت أعلم به مني ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر  وأنت على كل  شيء قدير ..

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فوائد الذكر  والإستغفار:

1- يطرد الشيطان. 
 2 - يرضي الرحمن. 
 3 - يزيل الهم والغم. 

 4 - يجلب البسط والسرور. 
 5 - ينور الوجه. 
 6 - يجلب الرزق. 

 7 - يورث محبة الله للعبد. 
 8 - يورث محبة العبد لله،  ومراقبته، ومعرفته،  والرجوع إليه، والقرب منه.
 9 - يورث ذكر الله للذاكر.

 10- يحيي القلب. 
 11 - يزيل الوحشة بين العبد  وربه. 
 12 -  يحط السيئات. 

 13 - ينفع صاحبه عند الشدائد. 
 14 - سبب لتنزّل السكينة، وغشيان  الرحمة، وحفوف  الملائكة. 
 15 - أن فيه شغلاً عن الغيبة، والنميمة، والفحش  من القول. 

 16 - أنه يؤمَّن من الحسرة  يوم القيامة.
 17  - أنه مع البكاء في الخلوة سبب لإظلال الله  للعبد يوم القيامة تحت ظل  عرشه. 
 18 -  الذكر أمان من نسيان الله. 

 19 - أنه أمان من النفاق. 
 20 - أنه أيسر العبادات وأقلها مشقة،  ومع ذلك  فهو يعدل عتق الرقاب، ويترتب عليه من الجزاء مالا يترتب على غيره.

يتبع .....

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*[justify]تــــابـــــــــع :
 21 - أنه  غراس الجنة.

 22 - يغني القلب ويسد  حاجته.
 23 -  يجمع على القلب ما تفرق من إرادته وعزومه.
 24 - ويفرق عليه ما اجتمع من الهموم،  والغموم،  والأحزان، والحسرات. 

 25 - ويفرق عليه ما اجتمع على حربه من جند  الشيطان. 
 26 - يقرب من الآخرة، ويباعد من  الدنيا. 
 27 -  الذكر رأس الشكر، فما شكر الله من لم  يذكره 

 28 - أكرم الخلق على الله من لا يزال  لسانه  رطباً من ذكر الله. 
 29 - الذكر يذيب قسوة القلب. 
 30 - يوجب صلاة الله وملائكته. 

 31 - جميع الأعمال ما شرعت  إلا لإقامة ذكر  الله. 
 32 - يباهي الله عز وجل بالذاكرين ملائكته.
 33 - يسهل الصعاب ويخفف المشاق وييسر  الأمور.

 34  - يجلب بركة الوقت. 
 35 - للذكر تأثير عجيب في حصول الأمن، فليس  للخائف الذي اشتد خوفه  أنفع من الذكر. 
 36 - سبب للنصر على الأعداء.

 37 - سبب لقوة القلب. 
 38 - الجبال والقفار تباهي وتبشر  بمن يذكر الله  عليها. 
 39 - دوام الذكر في الطريق، والبيت والحضر  والسفر، والبقاع تكثير  لشهود العبد يوم القيامة.

 40 - للذكر من بين الأعمال لذة لا يعدلها لذة. [/justify]
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أهمية الاستغفار في  حق النساء 


الاستغفار في حق النساء مهم جداً لأن النبي عليه  الصلاة والسلام  لما جاء النساء، قال يا معشر النساء.. تصدقن، وأكثرن  الاستغفار، فإني  رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار، فقالت امرأة منهن جزلة: وما لنا  يا رسول الله أكثر  أهل النار! قال: تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن العشير.. رواه  مسلم 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ماهو  الفرق بين الاستغفار والتوبة؟

الاستغفار هو قول العبد : أستغفر الله  طلبا  للمغفرة ،
والتوبة  هي الرجوع إلى الله تعالى والإنابة  إليه . 
والاستغفار من أعظم الأذكار التي ينبغي  للعبد  أن يكثر منها، ففي مسند الإمام أحمد عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول في المجلس الواحد : اللهم اغفر لي وتب  علي  إنك أنت التواب الرحيم، حتى يعد العاد بيده مائة مرة .

والاستغفار يكون توبة إذا  جمع معاني التوبة  وشروطها، وهي الإقلاع عن الذنب إن كان متلبسا به وعقد  العزم على أن لا  يعود إليه فيما بقي من عمره ، والندم على ما فات، وبذلك  تتداخل التوبة  والاستغفار فيكون الاستغفار توبة والتوبة طلب مغفرة,,


هذا وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وأصحابه اجمعين

منقووووول للفائدة ..
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

